# what to feed baby RBP's



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

what's the best thing to feed my baby RBP's?


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

What do you class as babies? Once they are around 10mm they will eat chopped bloodworm, before that, brine shrimp or microworm. After that, mashed fish.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Big Den said:


> What do you class as babies? Once they are around 10mm they will eat chopped bloodworm, before that, brine shrimp or microworm. After that, mashed fish.


Their about the size of a penny


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would start them on frozen and try to get them on a good sinking pellet.
They will probably not come up for the floating type so def get the sinkers.
Just drop in a couple at a time and they will be on them in no time


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Size of a penny, blood worm and crushed up fish, in 4 weeks they will be eating them whole.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodworms & Krill. Get them on pellets as soon as you can, the smaller you introduce pellets the better luck you will have.


----------

